# Need help, angelfish with pop eye



## aschaal03 (Feb 2, 2009)

"The many causes of pop-eye include infections from bacteria, viruses and parasites, as well as from water nitrogen supersaturation (gas bubble disease), water quality problems, tumors, internal (metabolic) disorders and nutritional deficiencies. Treatment of pop-eye is based on identifying and treating the underlying problem. "
Source: http://www.flippersandfins.net/pop-eye.htm

That site is good reading on the subject.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

If the eye is really large, you may have not caught it in time sadly.
I thought i read a while go that sometimes the infected eye will eventually just fall off though, and the fish will be fine.

Wish you the best.


----------



## azndragoon402 (Jul 13, 2008)

fall off??? so that mean a one eye angel??


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Yeah, better than the angel dying though imo..


----------



## azndragoon402 (Jul 13, 2008)

ok... but will it affect it when it breed?


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Doubt it.. just to clarify it though, only SOMETIMES the infected eye will fall off.. from my experiences, this is not the case and the fish dies. That's my understanding from researching about pop eye though.


----------



## azndragoon402 (Jul 13, 2008)

thank, is there anything i can do to help it???


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

I believe there is some sort of medication you can put in the water to help, but i forgot what it is called. Better get it in quick though, because it doesn't work if the eye has been infected for a while. You have to catch pop eye very early in the process to be able to do anything about it.


----------



## Superedwin (Jan 19, 2009)

Well you can isolate the angel fish and add aquarium salt to the tank( put in as much as the direction says). Turn off the lights,raise the temp, and have a good filter. Also, maintain good water quality so do some more water changes. if you want you can go on an use some different medication,but the one i told you should work.


----------



## azndragoon402 (Jul 13, 2008)

Superedwin said:


> Well you can isolate the angel fish and add aquarium salt to the tank( put in as much as the direction says). Turn off the lights,raise the temp, and have a good filter. Also, maintain good water quality so do some more water changes. if you want you can go on an use some different medication,but the one i told you should work.




hey thank i think i will go with the salt, since i am working and dont have a chance to buy the medication


----------



## Superedwin (Jan 19, 2009)

No problem, I'm here to help people just keep us updated to see what happens


----------



## aschaal03 (Feb 2, 2009)

The worst thing about popeye is it's many causes. It's really hard to pinpoint one. If you can get your hands on some Maracyn-2 (medication) that covers a couple of the possible causes. The salt and temperature increases are both good suggestions as well.

From what I've read, popeye is not commonly fatal. Sometimes it can fix itself, or the eye will fall off completely giving you a one-eyed fish. Fish can live long, healthy lives with only one eye. Their only issue is with depth perception when eating/swimming. Hopefully yours is not a serious case and can recover on it's own. Good luck.


----------



## azndragoon402 (Jul 13, 2008)

ok. i put the angel in it own tank and i added salt... now to wait and see what will


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

> The worst thing about popeye is it's many causes. It's really hard to pinpoint one. If you can get your hands on some Maracyn-2 (medication) that covers a couple of the possible causes. The salt and temperature increases are both good suggestions as well.
> 
> From what I've read, popeye is not commonly fatal. Sometimes it can fix itself, or the eye will fall off completely giving you a one-eyed fish. Fish can live long, healthy lives with only one eye. Their only issue is with depth perception when eating/swimming. Hopefully yours is not a serious case and can recover on it's own. Good luck.


Interesting. I've had three fish with pop eye over the past 7 years, and i've only been able to save one. My other friends in the hobby haven't been able to save infected fish either.


----------



## azndragoon402 (Jul 13, 2008)

I soooo worry about my angelfish..... =[


----------



## aschaal03 (Feb 2, 2009)

AzFishKid said:


> Interesting. I've had three fish with pop eye over the past 7 years, and i've only been able to save one. My other friends in the hobby haven't been able to save infected fish either.


I haven't ever had any experience with it myself. I read a few sites to get info for this thread and they all said it's usually not fatal. The infections that can happen because of it can be fatal, and often times the popeye is the result of an underlying problem or can cause problems to arise.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

> I haven't ever had any experience with it myself. I read a few sites to get info for this thread and they all said it's usually not fatal. The infections that can happen because of it can be fatal, and often times the popeye is the result of an underlying problem or can cause problems to arise.


Ohh i see.. i learned something new today.  Your husky is adorable by the way!


----------



## aschaal03 (Feb 2, 2009)

Thank you  He's grown up now, that was taken the day we got him as a puppy. ^_^


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Are both eyes affected or just one? If just one, it can be from a mechanical injury. The popeye is from a secondary bacterial infection. There is a 2 part medicine that you can get that you catch the fish, apply 1 drop of one, and 2 of the other to the eye. If he is in QT, I would look for a med with tetracycline and treat. Popeye is a symptom, it's cause can be from several things. It can come from a dirty tank, or overstocked tank as well.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

The best solution is get some melafix and pimafix and medicate for 7 days but you need to start ASAP. I have a SAE that was bloated and all its scales where popped out and he looked like a pine cone. I caught it early, put him in my hospital tank, dosed 7 days and he is now back to normal and back in the main tank. Stuff works great! Doesn't cure all but the trick is catching it early. That is why I spend time each day observing my fish for signs of any sickness. Good Luck!


----------



## azndragoon402 (Jul 13, 2008)

thank you all


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

So how's the angel doing? Any improvement?


----------



## azndragoon402 (Jul 13, 2008)

so far the angel getting better


----------



## darksinister (Apr 12, 2009)

I had a discus with pop eye and it was even a bit cloudy. I caught it early enough to treat before it got too bad though. It made a full and speedy recovery. As stated, the increase in temperature and the salt bath does really does help the swelling of the eye, but I found that it didn't make a complete recovery until after I used Maracyn 2. You can pick it up at petco or petsmart. Hope it gets better!


----------



## azndragoon402 (Jul 13, 2008)

yeaaa angel is better!!


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

That's great.:thumbsup:


----------



## aschaal03 (Feb 2, 2009)

Great news!


----------



## Superedwin (Jan 19, 2009)

Good to hear! Also is the angel in a quiet and dark room.


----------



## azndragoon402 (Jul 13, 2008)

yea i put a cover over the tank


----------

